# Do 45 + 70 = 1



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Will multiple filters equal one filter in filtering ability? I have a Magnum HOT filter that is good to 45 gallons and an AquaClear powerhead with an attached "quick filter" for up to 70 gallons. I also have an Eheim 2028 canister filter. So do I have an additional 115 in filtration power with the two extras?

I'm trying to get crystal clear water as soon as possible in the newish tank.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

What is the size of your newish tank?


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

The math doesn't quite work that way.. especially because the rating on filters are highly innacurate.
But yes, multiple filters is just as good or better than a single large one.
The key to crystal clear water relies as much on the filter media you use too. 
Make sure you have enough bio-media. And try to have sponges with larger poresand then one with smaller pores. Top off your media selection with somefilter floss, and you should be good to go!
What size tank are those 3 filters on?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

It's a 90 gallon tank with 15 juvenile african cichlids and 3 algae eaters (Chinese I think) and 3 syndodontis multipunctatus. There's also a clown pleco hiding somewhere in there.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

You might be o.k with that. But if i were you, I would ditch the 2 smaller filters (Magnum HOT and AC powerehead), and use the Eheim canister and get either a large H.O.B filter or another canister the same size as the 2028. That will gve you enough.
I personally would not use a filter "rated" for 45 gallons (only really good for a 20 gallon tank) and a filter rated for 70 gallons (only good for maybe a 45) on a 90 gallon tank.
I hope that helps with your original question.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, Boomr99 your explanation helps alot. I asked because I kind of thought, based on all I've been reading, that another cannister filter would be the way to go. Again, thanks.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

No prob. Best of luck with it! :thumb:


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

PaulineMi said:


> It's a 90 gallon tank with 15 juvenile african cichlids and 3 algae eaters (Chinese I think) and 3 syndodontis multipunctatus. There's also a clown pleco hiding somewhere in there.
> 
> Thanks for the responses.


Sorry, but clown pleco? In african tank?
It will not survive. They need completly different water and clown pleco is pretty shy, not good companion to cichlids.


----------

